# Usana products



## motivated (Sep 6, 2004)

Has anyone here tried these?
I was wondering about the quality. These are quite expensive.
Motivated


----------



## John Schneider (Sep 9, 2005)

We have been involved in USANA for several years now. Hard to say how the products are as far as quality goes because you are so brainwashed into believing that they are the best out there. I would have to say that the product is at least as good as anything out there and probably better. I would away from trying to "get rich" though. It is a network marketing company and they will try to suck you in to selling the stuff in order to be able to "pay for your usage". My wife was as diligent with the marketing as I have ever seen her and she wasn't able to make any significant money at it at all. She spent a couple years working her butt off only to have people "above her" in the triangle make decisions that affected her income in a negative fashion. It may make sense for some people and there are definintely some people out there who are making money at it, but it is still the 10% of the people making 90% of the money.


----------



## motivated (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for the reply John.
I wanted to simply try out the 5-day cleanse. I was sent a sellers pack, a plastic bottle for mixing the shake, and a box of vitamins that would only last 1 month-they extracted $240.00 from my visa. I called them right away and made them take it all back including the shipping.
I was very clear on what I did and did not want, however I learned my lesson to never give out my visa # again.


----------



## John Schneider (Sep 9, 2005)

Well...that is a big animal that they have to feed! I just went last night to a local health food store and picked up an organ cleanse/colon cleanse kit for 30 bucks. It is a 30 day cleanse. I have no idea if it is quality, but I was assured that it was. My wife bought a more expensive kit last year and we compared ingredients...they were incredibly similar. Her cleanse went well she said...she noticed a little more energy and healthful feelings. I think it is one of those things that you need to do a few times a year for the first year and then once a year thereafter to start to see the benefits.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

The children's vitamins did wonders for my son's health. But he was depleted when I started him on them as he would not eat solid food until he was 2 1/2. It only took a few months to see a tremendous change in his resistance to infection.

It's hard to say if they work better than other products. But they're too expensive to keep on the shelf at all times. And they make it hard to buy just once in a while.

And on children's vitamins, I couldn't find one that had minerals for kids that young.


----------



## John Schneider (Sep 9, 2005)

We're in the same boat where we buy them as often as we can afford. I suspect that they are better quality based on their research efforts that are published amongst company members, but the question always bugged me..."why don't they make their 'superior' product available to the masses via regular sales methodologies?"


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Another comment that could be helpful to others considering using Usana vitamins. . .

A few years back when my husband was going through treatment for a kidney disease, his regular doctor thought a good multivitamin would be a great idea to help him with some of the side effects of treatment.

He was referred to a renowned research nephrologist in the city who commented that as long as it isn't one of those expensive vitamins that have chromium in it as chromium is nephrotoxic.

He made mention of another patient who was in peak health, physically active, and ended up in kidney failure for no explanable reason. His suspicion was the vitamins he was taking, which he described as 'one of those super expensive vitamin companies who add odd trace minerals in quantities that researchers haven't determined RDA levels on yet.'

So, we skipped getting them for him, and I started going light on those supplements as a result. Then I tapered our son off of his, because I do think they add that to the childrens vitamins as well.


----------

